# MONSTER CLUB PLAQUES !



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!











LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!



















*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SICK!! NICE JAS.
P


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

tight ass work Jas as usual!!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*DAMN THOSE ARE TYTE !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

price on the 36" and 48" plaque


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Me and Big Pete/Rollerz Only!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what do those run????


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11154841
> *nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what do those run????
> *


JAS is the man to talk to. pm him.
PURO


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i wanna swing those around like captain kirk. and jas can be spock. 

if we dont fight....they WILL kill us both......


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

how much do these run they'd be a great office peice...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11154900
> *how much do these run they'd be a great office peice...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

For those that are wondering my placa weighs in around 70-80 pounds!!!!!
But I love that fucking thing!
P


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

seriously how much there pimp as fuck and would also go nicely on an ez up..


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jul 22 2008, 11:44 PM~11154655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks for all the Complements Guys!! There are Works of ART!! Alot of Thought and Time goes into creating ones of these pieces but when all done well worth it!!

Pricing: 

Single Layer MONSTER Plaque in Chrome is $650, (upto 48" x 36")

Double Layer Chrome and Gold Match: $850 (like the LOWRIDER SUPREME)

and Anything like the CCF or More Complex than That is Priced out per Job Requirements.

Customs Stands and Mounts are additional depending on whatteh application is and priced out accordingly.

Best thing to do is send me a PM with what your looking to get done and your budget and we'll do our bestto help you out!!

Thanks Again Guys!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the back of the CCF Plaque, Custom Mounting plate for Stand


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

those are sweet homie


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 23 2008, 05:31 AM~11156722
> *Dayum, look at these gangsters!!!  Pete is Famous now that you put him on the Back of the Scrape Shirt!!
> You Crazy Son!!
> Thanks for all the Complements Guys!!  There are Works of ART!!  Alot of Thought and Time goes into creating ones of these pieces but when all done well worth it!!
> ...


    DAMN THATS NICE WORK!!! AND THE PRICES ARE CHEAP!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982+Jul 23 2008, 09:21 AM~11156908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We try to be Fair with the pricing, these prices will fluctuate as the market does for price of materials, & operating costs which is understandable.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc,* PlaqueWerkz*

What's Up Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT!! to match the Plaques!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

YO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IT DOO JAS?
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 23 2008, 06:13 AM~11156858
> *This is the back of the CCF Plaque, Custom Mounting plate for Stand
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice detail Jas! I didn't even know you had done this till I saw it at Scrape!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 26 2008, 07:15 AM~11182902
> *Real nice detail Jas! I didn't even know you had done this till I saw it at Scrape!
> P
> *


It's the little fine details which make the difference!! 

Comon' PURO!! U KNOW HOW WE DO!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! I'm impressed!! Thats cool! I see all the boys working hard!
Even NATE!
 
PURO


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 30 2008, 12:06 AM~11211783
> *Wow! I'm impressed!! Thats cool! I see all the boys working hard!
> Even NATE!
> 
> ...


Yeah..he's pretty good when he sticks to it and don't ask too many questions  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Man those things are Classy. TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 13 2008, 12:42 PM~11332958
> *Man those things are Classy. TTT
> *


thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I SEE PEEPS ALREADY WANTING MONSTA DOUBLE STACKED PLACAS but remember folks where you saw it first!!
CCF!! CUSTOMS!!
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:worship: :worship: hno: hno: ....cant wait to get one one day... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

See you got you're shop Kustom!Good luck!
P


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

tyte SHIT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 16 2008, 05:08 PM~11360543
> *See you got you're shop Kustom!Good luck!
> P
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Aug 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11358490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 1 2008, 01:54 PM~11489612
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!











LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!



















*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

These do look crazy in person!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Sep 9 2008, 11:16 AM~11556937
> *These do look crazy in person!
> *



Big Thanks John!! How's the Car Comin?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 8 2008, 05:24 PM~11552133
> *TTMFT! :biggrin:
> *


ya what he said


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 12 2008, 07:38 PM~11588316
> *ya what he said
> *



PAUL!!! :cheesy: What's Really Godo Brother!!! :biggrin: 

So When We gonna Get Teh Big LUX Monster Placa Going!!!!!   

Can't wait to see that Purple Beast Of Yours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Here is and other Double Stack Set we did a cple of of for an Artist in Chi-Town, Now On Display in NY for an Lowrider Exhibit!!

5 Foot Across!!!*


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 13 2008, 12:52 AM~11590659
> *Here is and other Double Stack Set we did a cple of of for an Artist in Chi-Town, Now On Display in NY for an Lowrider Exhibit!!
> 
> 5 Foot Across!!!
> ...



*5 FOOT DOUBLE STACK!!! :0 :0 DAYUM!!!! Must Be a Heavy MF'R!!! 

Way to Rip It CCF!!!

And in Art Exhibit..shit..you know those art dudes are picky on Quality!!

Big Thangs for CCF!!!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

BRAVO!!!JAS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Sep 14 2008, 08:44 PM~11601168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Vato :biggrin: You doin' big thangs ova there too!!..Congrats on The Lowrider Girls Print!! Lowrider Supreme Doin' Big Thangs!!!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i love them huge plaques, we might have to get one with our next order. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Sep 16 2008, 02:41 AM~11613447
> *i love them huge plaques, we might have to get one with our next order.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sounds Good Bro!!! Just LMK When!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2008, 08:26 PM~11153255
> *CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!
> 
> 
> ...



All high quality work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 10:04 AM~11614525
> *All high quality work!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanx Dave!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

CCF At the Exhibit by DZINE!!










here is link to more of his lowrider work:

http://www.supertouchart.com/2008/09/18/ny...tiful-struggle/


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Chk out our other threads!!*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 20 2008, 02:15 PM~11651599
> *CCF At the Exhibit by DZINE!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow check out that mirror finish :wow:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 21 2008, 04:51 PM~11658253
> *wow check out that mirror finish  :wow:
> *



Yeah I know what your Looking at!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Any word on if PURO showed you the design homie?*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 22 2008, 02:44 PM~11665251
> *Any word on if PURO showed you the design homie?
> *



Not yet, he has been really busy with work and the Upcoming True Playaz Picnis for this Sunday! You shoudl come up bro!! Only and 8hour drive of 1-1/2 hour flight!!

I know once he is done withthis stuff he will deviote his time and concentrate on it


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:27 AM~11674228
> *t t t
> *


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

SSLV


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 24 2008, 12:53 AM~11682294
> *  SSLV
> *



I think I'm gonna have to make an Annoucment to see if anyone needs anything before then!!!

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 24 2008, 09:22 PM~11690347
> *:wave:
> *



ABEL!!! Shit Bro..only cple more days till ya'all are down here!!! So what do we do for Entertainment!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 24 2008, 09:29 PM~11690403
> *ABEL!!! Shit Bro..only cple more days till ya'all are down here!!!  So what do we do for Entertainment!!!   :biggrin:
> *


call me im down


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo+Sep 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11692068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always Down..I'm Still atthe shop and It's 2:21am...just missed last Call...but my Friends are still there  :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JAS YOU WORK SO HARD HOMIE!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 25 2008, 11:59 AM~11695120
> *JAS YOU WORK SO HARD HOMIE!
> P
> *



It's the only way I know how!!! *What you put in is what you Get out!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Lowrider Supreme & CCF Reppin' at True Playerz Picnic!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level Real talk!!!


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

HOW MUCH ARE THEY?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I believe they start at $850.00-900.00 but PM him and talk to Jas.
P


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 10:35 PM~11733216
> *I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level  Real talk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that TAS :0 JK


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

THIS PLAKAS ARE GANGSTA


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C+Sep 29 2008, 11:37 PM~11733978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Jas,
Check this shit out!!
This is what the buses look like in Guatemala!! Now you see the patterning stuff just comes natural to us Guatemaltecos!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 30 2008, 11:01 PM~11744508
> *Jas,
> Check this shit out!!
> This is what the buses look like in Guatemala!! Now you see the patterning stuff just comes natural to us Guatemaltecos!!
> ...



Nice Homie! :cheesy: we got same thing back home too!! I'ma Find some pics for ya!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

w-ASS up Jas!! :cheesy: It was really nice to meet you at the bbq! Hope to make business with you for quality bike pieces :biggrin: :biggrin: like all the job you've done ___peace


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 1 2008, 02:37 PM~11750122
> *w-ASS up Jas!!  :cheesy: It was really nice to meet you at the bbq! Hope to make business with you for quality bike pieces :biggrin:  :biggrin: like all the job you've done  ___peace
> *



*BRO!!! IT WA AWESOME YOU COMIN' DOWN TO KICK IT WITH US HERE AT THE SHOW AND AT THE BBQ!!! 

YOUR AN AWSOME GUY TO CHILL WITH AND WELCOME ANYTIME YOUR IN TOWN BROTHER!!

WHATEVER YOU NEED WE GOT YOU COVERED!!  :biggrin:  


_____________________________________________________________

SUP YA'ALL

JUST HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE CCF WILL BE IN VEAGS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! 

NOT WITH A BOOTH BUT A SPECTATOR CHKING OUT ALL TEH BADASS RIDES!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR DOWN THERE AND WE CAN KICK IT!!

#'S IN THE SIG 

BE IN TOWN ON THE EVE OF THE 9TH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SNEAK PEAK!!!! :0 *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11797516
> *SNEAK PEAK!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 6 2008, 11:12 PM~11797528
> *:0
> *


*
Pics will be up After Super Show!!! We Setting a New Standard!!! :0  *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 6 2008, 10:17 PM~11797588
> *
> Pics will be up After Super Show!!!  We Setting a New Standard!!!  :0
> *


Nice!!!! What about my stuff Jasy? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 6 2008, 11:22 PM~11797658
> *Nice!!!! What about my stuff Jasy? :0  :biggrin:
> *



I'ma be Diggin Deep into it after the Super Show..We have been Jammed!!! and only cple days to take care of everything on my Schedule icluding stuff for supershow.

Don't worry My Bombay brother  I Got You Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11797681
> *I'ma be Diggin Deep into it after the Super Show..We have been Jammed!!! and only cple days to take care of everything on my Schedule icluding stuff for supershow.
> 
> Don't worry My Bombay brother   I Got You Homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


right on Jas...Have a safe trip my Punjabi friend... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 6 2008, 11:26 PM~11797697
> *right on Jas...Have a safe trip my Punjabi friend... :biggrin:
> *



Right On Bombay Dave


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Oct 7 2008, 01:57 PM~11801985
> *
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 10 2008, 11:21 PM~11835144
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie!*





___________________________________________________________________

*Just wanted to share with the fine folks the PLACA We did for Rob Vanderslice that some peeps did not get to see.by PURO & CCF CUSTOMS at the Super Show. 

This is the Next Level Of Plaques!!! 7-Layers, Not Just Flat, this is Poppin'!!! 

Curved Letters

High Gloss Powdercoated Backing and Base Platform!!

Chrome, Gold Match, Copper!!!!

More Krazy Chit to Come from CCF and Puro!!! *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 02:33 AM~11877850
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *



Thanks Darin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 16 2008, 12:38 AM~11877877
> *Thanks Darin
> *


i love your work keep up the good work


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 30 2008, 10:01 PM~11744508
> *Jas,
> Check this shit out!!
> This is what the buses look like in Guatemala!! Now you see the patterning stuff just comes natural to us Guatemaltecos!!
> ...


 :cheesy: bos so cereto?LOL I am also guatemalen.born here but guatemalen decent.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Oct 16 2008, 07:40 AM~11878868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Love your work. that V plaque looks bad ass.more like a trophy bro looks great out of this world.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2008, 10:25 AM~11879563
> *Love your work. that V plaque looks bad ass.more like a trophy bro looks great out of this world.
> *



Thanks Homie!!! It was A great piece to Create!!! It Un-Bolts from teh Base so It can be used as a Car Plaque aswell!! 

It would look GREAT if it were 36" Wide or Bigger!!!!! :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2008, 07:21 AM~11879539
> *:cheesy: bos so cereto?LOL I am also guatemalen.born here but guatemalen decent.
> *


YOU A FUCKING CHAPIN TOO NIMSTER??? COOL SHIT!!!
NOW WE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON!
PURO


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11879986
> *YOU A FUCKING CHAPIN TOO NIMSTER??? COOL SHIT!!!
> NOW WE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON!
> PURO
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 16 2008, 01:23 AM~11877783
> *Thanks Homie!
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



that shit must cost millions of dollars!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2008, 01:12 PM~11880897
> *that shit must cost millions of dollars!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*ONLY BALLERS LIKE YOU CAN AFFORD IT MY FRIEND!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

those are dope


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:54 PM~11882525
> *those are dope
> *


Much Respect Homie!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 17 2008, 12:36 PM~11891844
> *TTT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 18 2008, 01:28 PM~11903116
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!

THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!

IF INTERESTED PM ME!!!*


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11906402
> *TTMFT!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 18 2008, 09:13 PM~11906742
> *THANKS HOMIE!!
> *


Yo!!! Jas, Homie it was great meeting you! I always like putting faces with Avatars! :biggrin: You a real down to earth and cool cat! Cant wait to do business with you!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2008, 12:19 AM~11906786
> *Yo!!! Jas, Homie it was great meeting you! I always like putting faces with Avatars!  :biggrin: You a real down to earth and cool cat! Cant wait to do business with you!
> *



DAYUM HOMIE IT GOES BOTH WAYS KRICKET!!!! IT WAS AWESOME CHILLIN WITH YA'ALL AT McFaddin's!!! TOO BAD WE HAD TO LEAVE EARLY!!

NEXT TIME WE'LL CHILL AND KNOCK A CPLE BACK!!  

I GOT A CPLE PICS I'LL POST UP TOMORROW!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11945052
> *
> *


PUUUURRROOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good homeboy i'll be in touch soon. :thumbsup: :nicoderm: Say what up to puro for me.


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Oct 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11960492
> *Looking good homeboy i'll be in touch soon.  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: Say what up to puro for me.
> *


 is this Vince :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 23 2008, 09:56 PM~11956635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:03 AM~12004218
> *BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
> ...


VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS...GOTS YOU SON!!!!! GIVE ME A FEW DAYS...IM CONCENTRAITING ON PURO PHOTOSHOOT...MAYBE ILL SNEAK IN A LIL PHOTOSHOOT FOR YOUR PLAQUE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT HOMIE...ILL PUT MONEY UP!!! :0 :0 YEAH I SAID IT!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 29 2008, 07:31 PM~12008727
> *VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS...GOTS YOU SON!!!!! GIVE ME A FEW DAYS...IM CONCENTRAITING ON PURO PHOTOSHOOT...MAYBE ILL SNEAK IN A LIL PHOTOSHOOT FOR YOUR PLAQUE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT HOMIE...ILL PUT MONEY UP!!!  :0  :0 YEAH I SAID IT!!!!
> *



Oh Teri!! :0 :0 

Can't wait to see tehe photo Shoot Pics...or is it Can't wait to see Juanita!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 29 2008, 04:31 PM~12008727
> *VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS...GOTS YOU SON!!!!! GIVE ME A FEW DAYS...IM CONCENTRAITING ON PURO PHOTOSHOOT...MAYBE ILL SNEAK IN A LIL PHOTOSHOOT FOR YOUR PLAQUE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT HOMIE...ILL PUT MONEY UP!!!  :0  :0 YEAH I SAID IT!!!!
> *


GOOD ONE TRAVIS!!!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!











LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!




















5 (60") Foot Across!!![/b]


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

oh teri enna badiaa kum tusi hunai phune karo hunai


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 9 2008, 09:16 PM~12107663
> *oh teri enna badiaa kum tusi hunai phune karo hunai
> *


Translation:

You guys do great Work, Call Now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ttt :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow those are nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 16 2008, 12:23 AM~11877783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's some high quality work right there


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Nov 10 2008, 11:29 AM~12111869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*BIGGEST MONSTER PLAQUE YET SPANNING 60" (5 FEET) WIDE AND DOUBLE STACKED!!! :0 *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 13 2008, 12:44 AM~12142017
> *TTT
> *


Whatup homie!!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

WHAT UP LAY IT LOW..YA'ALL HAVE TO HIT UP CCF FOR A BAD ASS ORIGINAL MONSTA PLACA!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 16 2008, 03:14 PM~12171970
> *WHAT UP LAY IT LOW..YA'ALL HAVE TO HIT UP CCF FOR A BAD ASS ORIGINAL MONSTA PLACA!!!!
> *



Ya HEARD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Nov 24 2008, 11:42 AM~12241909
> *ttt
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuup my brother Jas!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 4 2008, 11:40 AM~12333466
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuup my brother Jas!!
> *



What's Up My French Home Boy Bodyguard!!!! How's the ride Comin' along!!!!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MY FRENCH BODYGUARD????? :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Dec 6 2008, 01:22 PM~12353111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inside Joke :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 23 2008, 03:42 AM~12505710
> *TTT
> *


Respect!!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

best of luck in the new year
big thangs in 2009


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Dec 30 2008, 01:09 AM~12557254
> *best of luck in the new year
> big thangs in 2009
> *



Thanks Brother!!! Ain't getting easier But That's teh way we Like it!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NICE WORK


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 6 2009, 08:11 PM~12625549
> *NICE WORK
> *



Thank You Sir!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE*


CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO!!! :biggrin: 

SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12373590
> *MY FRENCH BODYGUARD????? :0
> *



fuck with im and you will know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 PM~12770884
> *fuck with im and you will know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



My Brother from Another Mother, Homie always got my Back!!

RESPECT!!   :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

GREAT WORK HOMIE kEEP UP DA QUALITY WORK


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 16 2009, 07:25 PM~13297619
> *GREAT WORK HOMIE kEEP UP DA QUALITY WORK
> *



Respect Home Boy!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13400579
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



What Up Carnal!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JAS?
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 8 2009, 11:11 PM~13523235
> *SUP JAS?
> P
> *



Just in teh Daily Grind


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

CONGRATS JAS!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 26 2009, 10:13 AM~13692154
> *CONGRATS JAS!
> P
> *



Thanks for the Logo Designs Puro!! The 30th Anny & Our Shop CCF Logo!! With out yoru Skillz and Talent they wouldn't have looked that great!!! :biggrin: 

Stay Up Playa!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NO PROBLEM!
P


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great work much respect Homie from your Homies from Loyalty Car Club NJ keep up da great work


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 26 2009, 10:53 AM~13692257
> *Great work much respect Homie from your Homies from Loyalty Car Club NJ keep up da great work
> *


BIG THANKS to LOYALTY for all the support, you guys are on the Level For Real!!!!! Eddie's First Project on My end is pretty Much Complete!! He'll be getting a bunch on Stuff Tuesday and & Weds!! I know you guys gonna Love these Customs Parts!!

I'ma get on all the other parts for The Loyalty Fam aswell!!! 

Loyalty CC Doin' Big Thangs NJ & FL Way!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 26 2009, 09:38 AM~13692401
> *BIG THANKS to LOYALTY for all the support, you guys are on the Level For Real!!!!!  Eddie's First Project on My end is pretty Much Complete!!  He'll be getting a bunch on Stuff Tuesday and & Weds!!  I know you guys gonna Love these Customs Parts!!
> 
> I'ma get on all the other parts for The Loyalty Fam aswell!!!
> ...


That's what's up Homie keep up da one of a kind work n service u r a true business man that's what we need when it comes 2 custom work for our rides later Homie


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 26 2009, 01:46 PM~13693018
> *That's what's up Homie keep up da one of a kind work n service u r a true business man that's what we need when it comes 2 custom work for our rides later Homie
> *


*Innovative and Creative!!! Just trying to do something different and bring out some Original parts at High Quality and Great Service!! Thanks Brother!!*


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@May 5 2009, 09:21 AM~13789058
> *
> *


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

nice


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 5 2009, 10:06 AM~13789315
> *nice
> *



Thank Brother!!

CCF, The Only Ones (to my knowledge) to Produce Multi-Level / Layer, Multi Finish, Monster Plaques!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CUSTOM ONE OFF ORIGINAL MASTER PIECE BY DEIGNED BY LOWRIDER SUPREME AND MFG'D BY CCF CUSTOMS FOR THE ONE AND ONLY D-TWIST!!! 

INNOVATION & CREATION!!!!!!

GLAD YOU LIKED IT PLAYA!!!! *
























































*CHK SIG BELOW FOR LINKS TO LOWRIDER SUPREME & D-TWIST BIKE PARTS!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TANK PLUGS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14550056


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Monster Plaque removable on custom BBQ for Luxurious Picninc MTL Chapter*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 6 2009, 06:12 PM~14696432
> *Monster Plaque removable on custom BBQ for Luxurious Picninc MTL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh that's looking nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 6 2009, 06:13 PM~14696440
> *ohhhhhhhhh that's looking nice!!!!!!!
> *




X2 everytime Jas touch something, it's a piece of art


----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 6 2009, 03:12 PM~14696432
> *Monster Plaque removable on custom BBQ for Luxurious Picninc MTL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 me likeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2009, 07:45 PM~14761495
> *me likeeeeeeeeee
> *



Thanks Paul!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

* Chk out our other threads!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 6 2009, 05:12 PM~14696432
> *Monster Plaque removable on custom BBQ for Luxurious Picninc MTL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to engrave and chrome lol


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Aug 29 2009, 08:16 PM~14921631
> *you forgot to engrave and chrome lol
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 1 2009, 12:06 AM~14942834
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 6 2009, 04:12 PM~14696432
> *Monster Plaque removable on custom BBQ for Luxurious Picninc MTL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


SUCKS! :thumbsdown:






























TO BE ME AND NOT HAVE ONE OF THOSE BADASS BBQ'S!  COOL SHIT HOLMES!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 27 2009, 02:27 PM~15481520
> *Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!
> 
> Best Bomb
> ...



*RIGHT ON PLAYA!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!! MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2009, 01:09 PM~15504965
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CUTIE PIE....... ENJOY THEY GROW UP FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 1 2009, 04:02 PM~15529151
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> CUTIE PIE....... ENJOY THEY GROW UP FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY
> *



WHAT UP CUZZZ!!!

NO DOUBT...RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF CUSTOMS SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE # 3*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

crazy ass plaque cuttin punjabi right here!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 22 2009, 03:58 PM~16059277
> * crazy ass plaque cuttin punjabi right here!
> *



*AND YOU KNOW THIS!!! *


*WHAT YOU JAMES!! BE SAFE IN THE NEW YEAR BROTHER!!   *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Looking good Jasy!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 3 2010, 11:43 AM~16168954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Gentlemen!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for good old Jasy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2010, 10:37 PM~16445785
> *ttt for good old Jasy!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's Good Dave!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16445940
> *What's Good Dave!!
> *


Just chillin Jasy...What about you my Punjabi friend?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2010, 10:54 PM~16445972
> *Just chillin Jasy...What about you my Punjabi friend?
> *


Not Much Dave...Just about to hit the sack..got an early Morning, gotta get up at 4:30 am! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2010, 10:58 PM~16446012
> *Not Much Dave...Just about to hit the sack..got an early Morning, gotta get up at 4:30 am!  :uh:
> *


damn that's pretty early man...I'm about to do the same too but I'm not getting up at 4h30 am though... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2010, 10:59 PM~16446031
> *damn that's pretty early man...I'm about to do the same too but I'm not getting up at 4h30 am though... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Real Nice Bruv!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17162416
> *Jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *



The Punjabi Ghost!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

T T M F T






















































[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T 


















[/quote]


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

YUP THEY ARE!!! I REALLY LIKE DA WAY THESE LOOK!!! WE GOT THE CHROME 3 FOOTERS AND WE JUST GOT THIS 6 FOOTER, IT WAS TOO BIGG TO CHROME.









WHAT WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR ONE OF YOURS????? PM ME WITH QUOTE!! =)


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 15 2010, 08:53 PM~19076992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Dec 28 2010, 04:58 AM~19438075
> *YUP THEY ARE!!! I REALLY LIKE DA WAY THESE LOOK!!! WE GOT THE CHROME 3 FOOTERS AND WE JUST GOT THIS 6 FOOTER, IT WAS TOO BIGG TO CHROME.
> 
> 
> ...




We can Chrome it, we got big tanks!

What size you after?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

PLEASE HELP OUR BROTHER OUT!!




> LuxuriouSMontreaL[/b],Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19624026]
> 
> *
> Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> ...


----------

